# help finding CAPITA stickers????



## LTshredTN (Apr 14, 2009)

ive looked allover online and my local sticker shop doesnt have it on there program, i wanna get just the capita logo sticker, like the work capita with there logo at the end of it, just something that simple and i cant find it!!! lol can anyone find one for me or even a pic of it i can copy n print out to take to my sign shop here...all help would be appreciated thanks


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

CAPITA Snowboards STICKER Decal BLACK on eBay.ca (item 170474206930 end time 15-Aug-10 09:41:37 EDT)

You fail, at life and computers, sorry. thats on ebay.ca. Prob more on .com

Die cuts of JUST the logo (4" AND 8") are at http://www.eternalsnow.com/2010-capita-icon-die-cut-sticker-8-inches.html


----------



## LTshredTN (Apr 14, 2009)

little devil said:


> CAPITA Snowboards STICKER Decal BLACK on eBay.ca (item 170474206930 end time 15-Aug-10 09:41:37 EDT)
> 
> You fail, at life and computers, sorry. thats on ebay.ca. Prob more on .com
> 
> Die cuts of JUST the logo (4" AND 8") are at CAPITA ICON DIE-CUT STICKER - 8"


ok, the first one on ebay, i done seen, but i dont want once black and with a clear surround like that, seeing that its going on a black suface...and the one on eternal snow is just the emblem...if i could have one like the one on ebay in another color and not the clear trim it would be perfect!! thanks for ur help though man


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

So you looking for a die cut sticker, that may help you out in your search. Just joking about the fail thing man.


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

STICKERS AND FREE STUFF - CAPiTA's MySpace Blog |


----------



## LTshredTN (Apr 14, 2009)

little devil said:


> So you looking for a die cut sticker, that may help you out in your search. Just joking about the fail thing man.


yeah i guess its die cut im looking for


----------



## Graphic Nature (Jan 2, 2010)

I can hook you up! PM me for me details


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

20 bucks I'll make you one.


----------



## Graphic Nature (Jan 2, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> 20 bucks I'll make you one.


Better be "Gold Plated" for $20!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I can use my gold vinyl if need be.


----------

